# Biggest Robbery, ever!



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am sure most Suns fans feel this way. I know I do. 


To sum it up: 

1.) Suns was up TWICE with only a few seconds left. Laker was SUPPOSED to foul. The ref didn't call when Parker reached in. Ok, Nash didn't hold the ball well (mainly because he was waiting for the call) and it went to OT. 

2.) We were up AGAIN with only a few seconds left. Laker had TWO GUYS hacking, grabbing, holding Nash who COULDN'T EVEN CALL a damn time out because he got hacked so bad. The ref didn't hear it. 

3.) I know some people may say Suns could easily pass around. That's TOTALLY BS. The ball was in the BEST FREE THROW player in this league and Laker was supposed to foul. Why would Nash gave up the ball? He got hacked twice. The second time being the worst in NBA history. This is not freaking GAME ONE. This is game 4 and Suns was trying to tie it and the refs let it go like that. 


4.) This is completely BULL **** officiating. Period.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers in 5. 

sorry to burst your bubble, but Smush CLEANLY stole the ball from Nash Boy. 

Sorry to burst your bubble, but Nash wasn't even fouled and he didn't even complain about getting a foul. Did you hear how LOUD Staples center was? 

Bull **** officiating indeed, why don't you complain about Kobe's hack to the head in game 1? 

Refs make mistakes, suck it up and get ready for game 5.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Why did Nash take the ball to the sidelines both times? If he stays in the middle of the court, he would've never got into those situations.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the first steal was clean, i think he slipped or something. the tie ball was actually imo clean. if anyone fouled nash, it was odom... but it was minimal contact, refs aren't supposed to call tick tack fouls late in the game.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

u guys suck... im the biggest laker hater ever but u guys just plain suck!! sometimes its not always good to get what u wished for, huh? thats what u get for sitting out nash and bell against the lakers... but then again, we'd prolly sweep u guys anyways so youre in a lose/lose situation regardless...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Lakers in 5.
> 
> sorry to burst your bubble, but Smush CLEANLY stole the ball from Nash Boy.
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble. Your team wasn't robbed so you can say things like this. That wasn't a foul?? Did you even watch? Two guys were hacking!!! How much contact do you need to draw ONE FREAKING FOUL with only a few seconds left? 

This is game 4 and Suns need to tie the series. You can't tell me that smack on Kobe has the same degree of seriousness. Even if Kobe got the foul and he made the 2 FT (if), Laker still lost by 2pt. This is totally different story. 

I can accept bad officiating but not like this. You KNEW that jumpball is lucky call. Don't give me BS that "oh, we didn't foul Nash". You knew it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Why did Nash take the ball to the sidelines both times? If he stays in the middle of the court, he would've never got into those situations.


Why would Nash give up the ball? He is the BEST FT shooter on the team (in this league). Why calling time out and THEN get the ball to him? The gist is Laker needs to foul or steal and the one in Overtime is totally BS.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

have you watched the replay? steve's arm wasn't ever hacked. only body/arm contact.. there was never 'direct' impact, just ticky tack.. i supposed you COULD call a foul on a play like that, but i think if the teams switched spots, the lakers wouldn't get the call either. 

smush's steal at the end of the 4th was clean imo, i saw it from two angles and it looked pretty clean to me.. steve had his head turned and got pressured into losing the ball. it was clean.

i thought devean fouled diaw at the end of regulation, but now that i look at the replay, i don't think he even fouled. that one was a close call..

btw, it seems like officials dont like to make calls at the end of games unless it's blatant. look at lebron's travelling violation. i guess that's just the way the game goes.


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Why would Nash give up the ball? He is the BEST FT shooter on the team (in this league). Why calling time out and THEN get the ball to him? The gist is Laker needs to foul or steal and the one in Overtime is totally BS.


the lakers game plan wasnt to foul the best free throw shooter on the court. it was to pressure nash enough for him to give up the ball or get the steal. the lakers did a good job at pressuring him and the refs wont call a foul on minimal contact. in game one, tim thomas hit kobe on the head but refs didnt call it because they either didnt see it or they thought contact was minimal. stop whining and accept the loss buddy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jibikao said:


> Why would Nash give up the ball? He is the BEST FT shooter on the team (in this league). Why calling time out and THEN get the ball to him? The gist is Laker needs to foul or steal and the one in Overtime is totally BS.


Where did I say he should've passed the ball? He shouldn't have went to towards the sideline at that point it creates an extra defender for the other team and makes it easier to trap.

Stay in the middle and force them to foul you out in the open.

The Suns weren't screwed, they lost.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mattematikz said:


> the lakers game plan wasnt to foul the best free throw shooter on the court. it was to pressure nash enough for him to give up the ball or get the steal. the lakers did a good job at pressuring him and the refs wont call a foul on minimal contact. in game one, tim thomas hit kobe on the head but refs didnt call it because they either didnt see it or they thought contact was minimal. stop whining and accept the loss buddy.


you, my dear patron, are also a saint. 

kobe didnt get a call in game 1, so what are you complaining about? at least the refs are consistent. they dont make many calls late in the game... whether it helps the lakers or not.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dd


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

afobisme said:


> you, my dear patron, are also a saint.
> 
> kobe didnt get a call in game 1, so what are you complaining about? at least the refs are consistent. they dont make many calls late in the game... whether it helps the lakers or not.


They called a jumpball when Faker needs to foul. How is that not in their advantage when Nash jumpballs with Walton who is much taller? You gotta be kidding me. 

The situation in game 1 is just not in the same seriousnes. Like I've said, I don't mind bad officiating because they go both ways but you can't tell me it was a "clean" jumpball when two defenders hacked Nash first. Just because they didn't want to foul, it doesn't mean it wasn't a foul. 

Even if Kobe got his 2 foul shots in game 1, Laker was still down by 2pt. That's not in the same seriousness. It wasn't like it was a game winning layup. If you want to talk about bad calls, how about Brown elbowing Diaw first and then starring down at him? That should be an ejection. How about Kobe pushed Diaw's back and caused collision and Diaw got a T? 

You ONLY want to talk about bad calls in favor of Laker. I can do the same. But if your team lost a game like this, I guarantee you that you won't say "oh, bad calls happen."


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

jibikao said:


> They called a jumpball when Faker needs to foul. How is that not in their advantage when Nash jumpballs with Walton who is much taller? You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> The situation in game 1 is just not in the same seriousnes. Like I've said, I don't mind bad officiating because they go both ways but you can't tell me it was a "clean" jumpball when two defenders hacked Nash first. Just because they didn't want to foul, it doesn't mean it wasn't a foul.
> 
> ...


haha, what a homer. Brown didn't come close elbowing Diaw. In fact there was barely any contact even made, both of their arms were tangled and went up and since Brown is so much stronger, Diaw went crashing to the ground.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jibikao said:


> They called a jumpball when Faker needs to foul. How is that not in their advantage when Nash jumpballs with Walton who is much taller? You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> The situation in game 1 is just not in the same seriousnes. Like I've said, I don't mind bad officiating because they go both ways but you can't tell me it was a "clean" jumpball when two defenders hacked Nash first. Just because they didn't want to foul, it doesn't mean it wasn't a foul.
> 
> ...


oh, did someone change the definition of 'ticky-tack' to 'hacking' recently? before you open your mouth, watch the replay. STEVE NASH DID NOT GET HACKED. he got slightly bumped on the arm by walton. if roles were reversed, i wouldn't complain of the no call because it is consistent with the way the refs have been calling the game.

what brown did was wrong imo, and he should have gotten the T that he did.. no rejection though, it looked more like a scuffle than a swing. kobe didnt push nobody (when that scuffle happened).


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Even if Kobe got the foul and he made the 2 FT (if), Laker still lost by 2pt.


Lol you shouldnt say that after Kobe made the game winning shot.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

It's taking all the willpower I have to not say to everyone "I told you so all season."


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> It's taking all the willpower I have to not say to everyone "I told you so all season."



What the hell have you told us? Besides we're not going to a win a championship.

Of course being pestimistic will eventually pay off.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Of course being pestimistic will eventually pay off.


From my experience, it pays off more than championship optimism.

BTW, I got screwed just as you did. Save your hostilities for The Kobe's disciples.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

jibikao said:


> I am sure most Suns fans feel this way. I know I do.
> 
> 
> To sum it up:
> ...


<strike>Are you stupid?</strike> I learned when I was eight years old that the sideline just after the halfcourt line was the worst place to get the ball, and your MVP ran there TWICE? Good job losing the game buddy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Biggest robbery ever? Of course not. Robbed? Of course. But you're playing the Lakers, you should've expected it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jbk, Suns lost this game. They weren't screwed, they lost.

Suns will win at Phoenix and then the most pivetol game will be at L.A. If they can win that then they can win the series.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

socco said:


> Biggest robbery ever? Of course not. Robbed? Of course. *But you're playing the Lakers, you should've expected it*.


this is kinda true...when playing the Lakers you gotta be up enough to where there is no help for em...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Biggest robbery ever?
Maybe 2nd biggest... biggest was Nash winning MVP this year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think the Suns would wanna talk to Sacto Fans before they claim to biggest robbery...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol keep crying.. on tnt barkeley says it wasn't a foul. after a chance to view the video on a big screen, i can also say that it wasn't a foul. it was ticky-tac, something that is called less in the playoffs. steve nash himself said that it was tic-tac, and didnt complain about the call. he only complained that raja was calling timeout but the refs didnt hear it.

nash also said that at the end of regulation, he slipped, which ended up with smush getting the steal.

to the suns fans who are devoid of logic, eyesight, and reason: *CRY MORE! *
to the fans who arent crybabies: sorry, i know it must hurt. i can imagine how i'd feel if the lakers were down like that.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

afobisme said:


> lol keep crying.. on tnt barkeley says it wasn't a foul. after a chance to view the video on a big screen, i can also say that it wasn't a foul. it was ticky-tac, something that is called less in the playoffs. steve nash himself said that it was tic-tac, and didnt complain about the call. he only complained that raja was calling timeout but the refs didnt hear it.
> 
> to the suns fans who are devoid of logic, eyesight, and reason: *CRY MORE! *
> to the fans who arent crybabies: sorry, i know it must hurt. i can imagine how i'd feel if the lakers were down like that.


Can you possibly be any more insensitive?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm not even discussing the Nash plays, cause one was a slip and the second someone other than Nash should have called a TO.

I feel that the refs were calling far too many fouls in LA. Half the fouls on Marion were bogus and he should not have fouled out. Odom shot over 15 FT's and that was uncalled for. Nash would get hacked to shreds getting into the lanes and no calls. 

Bryant showed up the refs worse than Haslem and no tech's.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sunsaz said:


> Can you possibly be any more insensitive?


but i WAS geniuinely sensitive to the people who weren't irrational. i dont like the suns team personally, but i like nash A LOT. he's probably the best point guard i've seen play (i started watching after magic retired).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sedd said:


> I'm not even discussing the Nash plays, cause one was a slip and the second someone other than Nash should have called a TO.
> 
> I feel that the refs were calling far too many fouls in LA. Half the fouls on Marion were bogus and he should not have fouled out. Odom shot over 15 FT's and that was uncalled for. Nash would get hacked to shreds getting into the lanes and no calls.
> 
> Bryant showed up the refs worse than Haslem and no tech's.



What did Kobe do? People keep saying he showed the refs up. How?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww, someone is complaing, how cute. If you were the better team, as the seeding says, with not only the MVP but the MIP and one of the contenders for Coach of the Year...the game shouldn't have been relying on a call or a no call. Nash should have passed it instead of locking himself in between the baseline(defender) and two other defenders. Not a smart basketball play, and ontop of that he really didn't get hacked or anything. So why don't you do a "Justin Timberlake"









And then:









=


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Awww, someone is complaing, how cute. If you were the better team, as the seeding says, with not only the MVP but the MIP and one of the contenders for Coach of the Year...the game shouldn't have been relying on a call or a no call. Nash should have passed it instead of locking himself in between the baseline(defender) and two other defenders. Not a smart basketball play, and ontop of that he really didn't get hacked or anything. So why don't you do a "Justin Timberlake"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moderator?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the ONLY call suns fans can even argue was that layup at the buzzer. walton definetely pushed him but no call...much like game 1...so quit crying!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> the ONLY call suns fans can even argue was that layup at the buzzer. walton definetely pushed him but no call...much like game 1...so quit crying!


How's Nuggets doing?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jibikao said:


> How's Nuggets doing?


poorly...

what does that have to do with anything crybaby?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> poorly...
> 
> what does that have to do with anything crybaby?


Haha, OWNED. :cheers:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> poorly...
> 
> what does that have to do with anything crybaby?


Both teams have the same record 1-3 and I don't enjoy my team being trashed on Suns' forum. I certainly don't go to your forum and trash about it. 

It's not crying. It's not called frustration when your team lost like that.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Haha, OWNED. :cheers:


Why do you enjoy coming here and talk ****? Are there any Suns fans talking **** in Laker forum? You knew darn well that that jumpball is a lucky call. There was no contact?! :boohoo:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Whoa too much hate. Please guys don't bait each other. Jibikao feel free to start a new thread if you want. I am going to close this one.


----------

